# AVR Blu Ray Prob



## RnR7.1 (May 5, 2019)

anyone has advice to resolve this prob? Pioneer vsx-84txsi Elite: blu ray to rcvr to tv via HDMI. Rcvr will allow non blu ray movies to pass through to tv but blu ray movies keep going in and out every 5 to 10 secs. Rcvr has been reset and auto is for everything, all connections have been checked. Rcvr is built to be the hub but it seems like its' only functional for audio. Any advice. at wits end:crying::frown:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Are the cables good?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

You have a classic handshake failure.

Connect the disc player directly to the TV and see if they work together properly. If that solves the problem, keep that connection and add a second HDMI cable from the disc player's secondary HDMI output (labeled Audio Only in many disc players) to the AVR. Now you will have to switch both the AVR and TV to disc player inputs to view and hear the disc player. When done, you'll have to switch both back to their "normal" inputs for other sources.


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

For "handshake" issues - be sure the Pioneer is powered on (not in soft-start cycle) first, before any additional components power on.

Example: After watching a movie i power down my complete system. It is automatic, when i power down the Denon AVR everything attached powers down. Whenever i power up the system next the BD player does not always power up with the system. I could power up using the remote or 

i can cycle thru the source channels pausing on a channel to allow the HDMI source channel to fully activate, then cycle thru the source channel to the BD source at this time the BD player powers up and will all power down together at the end of the night.

If your issue is not a hand-shake problem it might be your set-up preferences are the issue. The menu descriptions on a remote control and the tiny Pioneer LCD screen are limited and can be confused. It is much easier to follow menu options on your Tv screen. If you can't find your Pioneer menu on your Tv screen you need to make that connection first using Optical or HDMI etc. 

With the full menu on screen, find The BD/DVD Player connection and associated drop down menu.


----------

